# ideas for old arrows?



## Duck$&Buck$ (Aug 28, 2015)

anything cool I could do about 40 old, busted, dirty vane-less arrows? open for any ideas. itll go in the man cave so nothing is out of the question


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

I take a 16" piece and glue a string level on it starting 4" off the end and with my bow in the vice i place it on the rest and string to locate my knocking points by setting the bubble level as a starting point when tuning.i take 6" pieces and epoxy a target in one end with the threads sticking out and glue a Golf tee in the other end and use this to install inserts,i do the same with another 6" piece but install a insert for my Bore brush.some people use them for stakes in the garden or make wind chimes with them at different length.Some people make bow pods out of them keeping their bow cams out of the dirt at 3-d shoots when pulling arrows. if they are long enough cut them down for Kid arrows. this is just a few ideas out of many that are out there,one more: there are kits for sale that you can buy and make stabilizers out of them any length you want. good luck!!


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't forget the pen kits. I cut them down and use some for spacers to level some projects.


----------



## chachi (Jan 18, 2007)

Can you post some pics of those ideas?


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

I cut them down for kids or use them in garden to support plants.


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

I use 6" pcs epoxied into treated lumber for bow hangers on my range.


----------



## duckcaller (Apr 12, 2015)

Paint stir sticks.


----------



## Duck$&Buck$ (Aug 28, 2015)

duckcaller said:


> Paint stir sticks.


if I made some paint stir sticks, my wife may actually get me started on the honey-do-list. thanks but no thanks hahaha


----------



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)

I use them to bait my stink bait hooks when I'm catfishing. Put the plug in the bait and stir it up. I just keep a bunch on my boat.


----------



## petespistol (Jan 6, 2016)

I am saving all of my busted arrows to make stakes and poles for my tent and ground blind. I think that I can figure out a way to replace the aluminum poles for my backpacking tent. I haven't figured out the best way to connect them together, but I have a few aluminum arrows that have an inside diameter that is almost the exact size of the outer diameter of the carbon arrows. I think I can cut a short length (2-3 inches) and glue it in place to slide the end of the carbon arrow into, and I will run some elastic cord in the middle and glue an insert into the end so it fits in the grommet on my tent. I don't think it will save me more than a few ounces but it will be good to shave some weight and to have a backup in case I break the original poles. For the ground blind I will do the same, and as it has heavy fiberglass poles the weight savings will be greater... I am a few arrows short of either project but have been keeping my eye on the trash after 3-D shoots so I can there sooner. If I figure out a really good way I will post some pics...


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

I took a half dozen old alum. shafts and cut the swaged ends off three of them. Glued inserts where the nocks had been and screwed old field points in the other end. Took the other three shafts and cut the ears off the nocks, smoothed them down a little with sandpaper. Cut three 1½" pieces of allthread, put a little epoxy on half the threads and screwed them into the inserts of the first three shafts (on the end where I cut off the swaged ends). Now, I have three pairs that can be screwed together to make 5½ ft. rods. Bought four yards of inexpensive ($3/yd) camo fabric that was 54" wide and had the wife sew pockets just big enough for the shafts to slide through on each end and in the middle of the fabric. Finished product is a camo screen with stakes that can be stuck in the ground to set up and can be broke down to a 2½" X 30" package, with the six pieces of shaft wrapped inside the fabric, weighing nearly nothing. Pretty handy in a brushy area that doesn't have much possibility for elevated stands. A light folding stool to sit on behind the screen and you have a great ground blind.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

I took the rods off of my window blinds and replaced them with old arrows. Simple and looks kind of cool.


----------



## Duck$&Buck$ (Aug 28, 2015)

CoachErl said:


> I use them to bait my stink bait hooks when I'm catfishing. Put the plug in the bait and stir it up. I just keep a bunch on my boat.


can you explain a little more what you mean? plug in the bait?


----------



## TrueTalker101 (Feb 20, 2011)

I will post pics of my sling bow tonight. They work great for those. Need a wrist rocket sling shot, some two part epoxy and an old whisker biscuit rest works best. Great fun inside in the winter months too.Remove the nocks and glue golf tees in the backs of the arrows to grab them by to shoot. Build these with extra epoxy from glueing rest on.


----------



## TrueTalker101 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sling bows are only good indoors if you have a backstop capable of stopping arrows of course.


----------



## jdbuckshot (Aug 24, 2005)

I make miniature Bow Guns. 

cut a piece of paracord or small rope about 1" long - burn one end and insert a finish nail will still hot a gooey. 

fray the other end - this makes the Dart 

then use a hollow arrow shaft for the blow gun. 


don't suck!!!!


----------



## Tsegars3018 (Aug 28, 2015)

Take an old arrow and punch the eyes out of your ballyhoo...slide them all down on the arrow and rest on your bait bucket or throw them on ice for a quick "on deck" bait to rehook


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

some aluminum arrows can be cut down and used as speed loaders for .22 short, long or long rifle bullets that can get dumped into the feed tube on .22 rifles like Marlin semi autos.


----------



## kstolleis (Mar 16, 2014)

I give em to the wife and use em as tomato stakes - always thought kite frames would be cool, if I knew anything about kites


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Work great as stakes, work even better for tanning some rears around my house. My aunt use to whip us with one when we were kids....talk about sting.


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

petespistol said:


> I am saving all of my busted arrows to make stakes and poles for my tent and ground blind. I think that I can figure out a way to replace the aluminum poles for my backpacking tent. I haven't figured out the best way to connect them together, but I have a few aluminum arrows that have an inside diameter that is almost the exact size of the outer diameter of the carbon arrows. I think I can cut a short length (2-3 inches) and glue it in place to slide the end of the carbon arrow into, and I will run some elastic cord in the middle and glue an insert into the end so it fits in the grommet on my tent. I don't think it will save me more than a few ounces but it will be good to shave some weight and to have a backup in case I break the original poles. For the ground blind I will do the same, and as it has heavy fiberglass poles the weight savings will be greater... I am a few arrows short of either project but have been keeping my eye on the trash after 3-D shoots so I can there sooner. If I figure out a really good way I will post some pics...


Most new inserts have a 8/32 threaded hole in the back side for adding insert weights. 
Just install an insert in backward, screw in a 2" piece of threaded rod, add a nut to firm up the rod and then screw the other end of the rod into another shaft. Again with the insert installed backward.

GRIM


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

hot melt glue them on a picture frame, bow rack or section of wall in archery man cave


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2396186
I had similar thread going last year might find something on there


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Tomato stakes


----------



## wastnawayagn (Dec 17, 2006)

Tons of them in the garden, good for tree support too.


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

We used them as the spindles for the stair case in our old shop. Lots of ideas here, Good luck


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

I just flecth them with Flu Flu's and sling em at anything that comes close.


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

make ink pins


----------



## Darton'em (May 15, 2014)

Put one on your antenna of your car &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## rod bender (Jan 23, 2010)

iammarty said:


> I took the rods off of my window blinds and replaced them with old arrows. Simple and looks kind of cool.


Going to do this!


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

I used some to hold my turkey decoys and they work better than the stakes the decoys came with.



2015 Matthews Z2 
Addicted to hunting
USMC Semper Fi


----------



## rythat1guymc (Jan 22, 2015)

Well if its probably obvious that you would want to keep them but i have two robin hoods sitting on our mantel


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

I have some cut off pieces of carbon shafts i am going to try and use them for strikers on glass Turkey calls by pluging one end with a Golf Tee or a dowel rod.


----------



## Clay104 (Feb 23, 2016)

Awesome ideas, now I need new arrows.


----------



## billp1044 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thinking of cutting mine down and use them as yardage markers for deer season

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Dutchman (Nov 18, 2012)

We used some Easton Jazz 1214's for the corner bars on my son's Pinewood Derby car.









(Okay, it's an obscure idea. The main thing is that I keep them around, 'cause you never know what's going to pop up!)


----------



## Martian (Sep 17, 2011)

my wife takes them, cuts them to about 6-7 in. and puts an ink pen insert in them to make "arrow pens"


----------



## 6969blkdragon (Dec 28, 2015)

I made some stabs from mine


----------



## j-tweezy (Jul 20, 2012)

i just today cut some of my old ones down to make new better arrows for my 5 year old son. he was pretty happy to have "real" arrows now, lol.


----------



## keefd75 (Dec 9, 2015)

billp1044 said:


> Thinking of cutting mine down and use them as yardage markers for deer season
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


This is what I do. I cut them down and shove them in the ground at 20, 30, and 40 from the stand. Beats having to waste time with a rangefinder, not to mention less movement from the tree.


----------



## Deadeye93 (Apr 29, 2016)

Range finding is smart


----------



## ggolaji (Mar 8, 2015)

made this yesterday after reading this post.


----------



## MBT-IT (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice! This is mine.


----------



## wood2212 (Jan 20, 2016)

They make good backpack frames. You can add rigidity to a floppy cheap pack and better distribute the weight onto the hips.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

I put them in the ground around my newly planted pine trees. it stops the deer from rubbing on them and it's free obviously. At the 3d range, i'll pull them out of the garbage cans. you need a better solution when they are 4 foot tall, but for when they are little the deer just don't mess with a tree when there is 4 aluminum or carbon arrows all around the the tree. it doesn't keep them from chewing on em, but it does keep them from rubbing em. it get's expensive to fence in 200+ trees.


----------



## jphudgens (Nov 23, 2015)

Some things I do with old or broken carbon arrows are:
Make different length stabilizers. 
Make ink pens of course. 
Automobile radio antenna. 
And yardage markers.


----------



## NurseRob (Sep 14, 2011)

I used one to make carbon fiber marlin spikes.


----------



## DBowers01 (Mar 13, 2016)

My wife had the attachment piece of her pool vacuum head brake. I used three 6" sections of 3-28 ACC to reinforce the neck of the part and hot melt to hold it all in place. I've also used old arrows in the forearm to flimsy gunstocks to stiffen them up after bedding the action. There are a TON of uses for small diameter ultra stiff tubing!


----------



## berzerk64 (Nov 27, 2013)

I've used them to make stabilizers, bow quivers, tomato stakes, keeping a sliding glass door pegged shut....


----------

